# 15 HP -vs- 20 HP



## dleary46 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey All,
I'm just wrapping up a rebuild on a 14' Wenzel (Similar to Johnsen Skiff...) . The last big decision I have to make is what to power it with. I am torn between Tohatsu 15 and 20HP.
I think most people are going to tell me to go with the 20 HP. The max rating for the Hull is 20 HP. Price difference between the two is about $500. 

Max. 2 People fishing with gear... Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

is your hold up on the 20 the price? If so, see if someone can let you borrow a 15 and test it out. I suspect you will be happier with the 20


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Had the same choice years back and went with the 20hp, and man was I glad I did! The 15 would have been a dog. If your skiff is a stock 3 bench then a 15hp may work, but if you plan on adding decks and such then go with the bigger motor.


----------



## dleary46 (Dec 19, 2014)

yobata said:


> is your hold up on the 20 the price? If so, see if someone can let you borrow a 15 and test it out. I suspect you will be happier with the 20


I guess you could say part of the hold up is the price. I just got smacked for $10K to replace my central AC, and I'm right at the end of this skiff overhaul. I don't want to keep it out of the water another year... The extra $500 is going to kill me, but I'd like to hang on to whatever money I can lol. 

Would the difference in the two really be that much?


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a Johnsen 15 that I added decks and gunnels. With a 15hp it would run 16mph with two people and 22 solo. With 25hp it now runs 25mph with two people and close to 30 solo. These are not certified speeds


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's 33% more hp, that's a pretty huge difference.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You looking for a new motor? Lots of used 20 hp motors on CL also check custom gheenoe.


----------



## dleary46 (Dec 19, 2014)

firecat1981 said:


> Had the same choice years back and went with the 20hp, and man was I glad I did! The 15 would have been a dog. If your skiff is a stock 3 bench then a 15hp may work, but if you plan on adding decks and such then go with the bigger motor.


That's exactly what I was looking to hear. My hull originally had the benches and I gutted her and added stringers, a floor and front and rear decks. Everything was done with nidacore or divinacell tro keep the weight to a minimum. I would say the dry hull weight is still under 300 lbs.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Same old adage applies here - Have you EVER heard anybody say they wish they had gone with less HP? As already pointed out its a 33% difference in power. That is huge. Not familiar with that skiff but a buddy just repowered his skiff. Had a 15 and he went up to a 20. Night and day difference.

We all like to save our pennies. And $500 is a lot for sure (although that price difference seems too high to me). But if you go with the 15 and then decide you really do want the 20 what are you going to lose in the swap out.? Just go with the 20 and don't look back (or you'll see the guy with the 15 fading away.....lol).


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

How close are you to St Pete?

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2015-20hp-mercury-4s-tiller-20.39554/

It is the same motor as the Tohatsu with a couple more bells and whistles. It doesn't look like it sold yet and I am not sure where $2800 falls in your price range, but that might be negotiable. If your transom is 15", you can get a Mini-Jacker to compensate.

Nate


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

i have a hull similar to the johnson. i ripped out the 3 benches and did the fwd and aft casting deck. i used 1/2" marine ply. i still have to weigh it, but i would say im close to the 500lb mark. im currently running a 25 hp and i couldnt imagine going lower. i seem to have a good middle of the road set up. just me im getting about 27mph and fully loaded im right around 25. i know its not much of a difference but im running a 4blade plastic prop atm and by my self the last 1/4 of the throttle makes no difference when im by myself


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I had a Johnsen 14 skiff (rehabbed) for years as a small skiff. Had a tuned up 15hp Johnson OB that went ok, and I didn't need to run that fast, but with 2 people and loaded gear, I kinda wish I had a 20. Today, if I had to replicate that exact thing, I would pay the extra dough and get a 20 Zuke!


----------



## klfred (Nov 18, 2014)

hell yeah.. buy that 20hp 20" ! also, the tohatsu/merc 15-20hp are the same platform and I think the same weight. and while the reliability of the newer 4 strokes is great, they just don't have the low end grunt of older 2 strokes - so get the higher HP - especially if there's no weight difference.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

[QUOTE="...I would pay the extra dough and get a 20 Zuke![/QUOTE]
If you are buying a new 20 hp, it is tough to overlook that Zuke based on the reviews I've read. Wish I could afford it, but then again, my boat might be a bit underbuilt for that.

Nate


----------



## dleary46 (Dec 19, 2014)

Backwater said:


> I had a Johnsen 14 skiff (rehabbed) for years as a small skiff. Had a tuned up 15hp Johnson OB that went ok, and I didn't need to run that fast, but with 2 people and loaded gear, I kinda wish I had a 20. Today, if I had to replicate that exact thing, I would pay the extra dough and get a 20 Zuke!


That was my next question... Tohatsu or Suzuki. Been looking around for opinions, but there not much real info out there. Not sure how the Suzuki EFI and Tohatsu Carb compare. I found a Suzuki 20 HP for $2,600 w/ manual start. I can get the Tohatsu 20 w/ electric start for $2,800. Leaning towards the Suzuki, but not completely sold...

The Suzuki also weighs 26 lbs less than the Tohatsu...


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

dleary46 said:


> That was my next question... Tohatsu or Suzuki. Been looking around for opinions, but there not much real info out there. Not sure how the Suzuki EFI and Tohatsu Carb compare. I found a Suzuki 20 HP for $2,600 w/ manual start. I can get the Tohatsu 20 w/ electric start for $2,800. Leaning towards the Suzuki, but not completely sold...
> 
> The Suzuki also weighs 26 lbs less than the Tohatsu...


Get the Suzuki, EFI is so much better than any carburetor and pull starting is no problem, the fuel injection makes them run smoothly even when cold.
JC


----------



## dleary46 (Dec 19, 2014)

jonrconner said:


> Get the Suzuki, EFI is so much better than any carburetor and pull starting is no problem, the fuel injection makes them run smoothly even when cold.
> JC


Jon,
I took your advice and got an awesome deal on a brand new 20 HP Suzuki!!! Can't believe how quiet this motor is... I stood next to it and had a normal volume conversation with my wife with no issues. If I didn't hear anything she said, it was because I chose not to hear it lol!!! 

Thanks again to everyone for the input!


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken, the weights of the two engines are the same; Ive generally found that while the expense may be greater, if you buy the smaller engine you will always feel like you are playing 2nd string. Also, the resale will be greater--you'll eventually get your $$ back.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Pole Position said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the weights of the two engines are the same; Ive generally found that while the expense may be greater, if you buy the smaller engine you will always feel like you are playing 2nd string. Also, the resale will be greater--you'll eventually get your $$ back.


Right, that's how it is with Yamaha. The 15 and 20 are actually the same motor, just tunned differently to provide different horsepower.


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

CrappieFisherman said:


> Right, that's how it is with Yamaha. The 15 and 20 are actually the same motor, just tunned differently to provide different horsepower.


For what its worth, don't discount an older 2 stroke mercury. I have a 94 20 hp short shaft, owned it since it was new. I am amazed every time I crank it up, it starts on the 1st or 2nd pull, thunders away at idle, has had no major problems and runs fantastic, god knows how many hours.


----------

